# [SOLVED] Linksys Wrt160n Firmware upgrade?



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi TSF, 

i have a question, yesterday i bought a Linksys WRT160N-EU V1, with firmware 1.53. (from 19 Dec 2007)

but when i watched the dutch Linksys WEbsite it said there wasnt a Dutch 160N . mwah strange but it doesnt matter i think.

but when i went to the US site i found a 160N, but this firmware was at version 10.2.2 (or something like it ). but when i looked the changelog ive seen that in the previous firmware version (10.1.9) they updated the WRT160 to Draft N 2.0 . 

So do you guys think i need a firmware upgrade to 10.2.2 + Does that firmware will work on a WRT160N-EU version? 


Greets


Hell.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Linksys Wrt160n Firmware upgrade?*

Hi Hell,
I believe if you login to the router, it may update firmware accordingly.
You *do not *want to use any other firmware updates other than your region. Here is a link that tells you how to update the firmware:
http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...er/std_adp.php?p_faqid=4030&lid=7630002857B06

Have you logged into the router and setup your security?

By default routers are shipped to work out of the box, but this means there is no security so your wireless connection is there for anyone to use. A BIG security risk.

You should at a minimum change the SSID name (Linksys) to something else to make it your own, along with adding a WEP, WPA or other form of encryption to secure the router from outside use. 
The WEP, WPA etc. will configure a passphrase (you input) and a security code which you should right down and put in a secure place. 
These codes will be needed to access your wireless connection for any laptop or other devices you wish to connect to the wireless router. These codes will not be needed for a direct connection to the router (Hardwired)

To Login to the router:
http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/linksys.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3676

To change SSID:
http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...er/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3967&lid=7787002857B05

To apply WEP, WPA encryption:
http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...p.php?p_faqid=4024&p_sid=UcVbWIYi&p_lva=3967#

Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Linksys Wrt160n Firmware upgrade?*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi Hell,
> I believe if you login to the router, it may update firmware accordingly.
> You *do not *want to use any other firmware updates other than your region. Here is a link that tells you how to update the firmware:
> http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...er/std_adp.php?p_faqid=4030&lid=7630002857B06
> ...




It all works bill i already had WPA2 Encryption, with the stock firmware


This is solved

thanks all


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Linksys Wrt160n Firmware upgrade?*

Glad to here it.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

